# Some new ones



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

A box of some of my latest spoons. Some of the lure tapes out there are pretty cool. These spoons range from 3/8 oz. -3/4 oz. with the average being around 1/2 oz. It won't be long till I get them wet.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Very nice. Whos blanks are those?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

These are all made from copper and brass tubing. I make them by flattening the tube stock to the desired thickness and filling them with lead. Then trimming them with snips and filing/sanding them smooth.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Oh, My bad. That makes them much more impressive. Nice work. Good luck w/ them.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Those are very impressive.......

Rod


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Looks like a box of gold treasure! Beautiful stuff.


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

dang nice spoons i will buy some if you are offering to sell me some


----------



## musky2much (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice !!!

Cliff
www.alleycatlures.com


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks! I would really like to find a clear coat for these that would hold up and seal the metal and keep it from tarnishing. Does anyone have any thoughts as to what way to go on these? I've tried laquers and polys but am not real impressed. I have only been making these for a little over a year and am already seeing a yellowing/cracking on my first attempts. Valspar for metal has been the best so far but it's still not the greatest. Would an epoxy be the way to go??? How well would it bond to bare metal without some sort of primer? I haven't put anything on these new ones yet except Mothers polish. Killer shine. Love that stuff.
As far as selling them, I would love to start making these to sell as a hobby because I really enjoy making them. May be to a fault. I feel I can refine them further and if I could seal them somehow, I could sell people lures that won't turn into tarnished pieces of junk in a couple of years.


----------



## musky2much (Mar 30, 2006)

If your set up to spray it safely the 2 part automotive clears would be an option. Also may want to look into Dick Nite's 1 part moisture cure urethane. He uses it on his spoons. Can be dipped sprayed or brushed. Both are pretty nasty stuff, make sure to read up on the hazards before trying it.

Cliff
www.alleycatlures.com


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Interesting. I will look into it and see what I need to try it. Thanks!


----------

